# Would you drink expired Beer?



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Something that happened to me tonight makes me ask....



I personally wouldnt and I wondered how out of date beer would have to be for others not to drink it. In my case, I bought some that is four months out of date. No way am I drinking it. 

I wouldnt drink it past the date at all.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

I would and have drank beer past the expiration date, just not very far after. As long as it's not stored in sunlight or something if it's a little out of the date the taste probably wont be affected, and unlike most food there isn't really a risk of getting sick from expired beer.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

It's worth a try. If it was stored well (in the dark, not too many refrigeration/warming cycles, etc), I'd imagine it would last past the date. In any case, with the hops and alcohol, it shouldn't really go "bad"... it'll just start tasting different/weird. Some beers aren't even dated at all (horrible, I know, but true).


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

Does once drinking 1/3 of a beer which had been sitting on my roof for nine months purely for the novelty of it count? :um

I should point out that there were two other people involved.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

This issue has never come up for me.

First, I have OCD, and you can be damn sure that I check dates when buying anything that is dated and make sure I get the freshed lot they have.

Second, I have noticed how some stores have rather old beer where it say it's best within 100 days of its "born on" date and I see it on the shelf 90 days after its "birthday".

Third, I'd hate to waste beer, so I'd give it some leeway. It's not as if beer goes from perfect to trash the second the clock strikes midnight (and what time zone would that be).

I'd try it and if it tasted normal I'd drink it. Though I'm definitely not a fan of consuming old stuff, so I'd try to avoid the problem in the first place by checking dates when buying and keeping track of what is nearing expiration so I can consume that first.

And Noca doesn't have to worry, since as far as I can tell vodka never goes bad -- it's nasty from day one.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

No way. I'm not much of a beer drinker to begin with (I'm more of a wine guy); missing the date would seal the deal for me.

-Ryan


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Depends on how much expired it is.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*I'm with Noca on this one! :b*_


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I still have the beer but I am not going to drink it: My husband will.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, Penny. How do you feel about buying strong (good) beers and storing them? There are quite a few that you can do this with. I think I would just end up drinking them after two weeks.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I voted NO, but I can't drink beer right now because the yeast makes me absolutely sick. That said, I applaud the Zeal and Passion with which you are pursuing this issue. Please wear a HEADCAM when you return the outdated beer. That I GOTTA see.* :lol


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

No. I don't drink at all though.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

No.

1) I don`t drink in the first place.

2) I wouldn`t drink beer anyway. I tried it once and it was revolting. And viewing it reminds me of pee.

3) And I would not drink expired beer.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

If there was nothing to drink in the house and I was really in a mood to have a few...I wouldn't have a problem with it being expired.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I. hate. alcohol. I also get sick from perfume fumes alcohol based.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

BeNice said:


> Hey, Penny. How do you feel about buying strong (good) beers and storing them? There are quite a few that you can do this with. I think I would just end up drinking them after two weeks.


I dont know...I dont think that beer is like wine...that it ages well?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

FairleighCalm said:


> *I voted NO, but I can't drink beer right now because the yeast makes me absolutely sick. That said, I applaud the Zeal and Passion with which you are pursuing this issue. Please wear a HEADCAM when you return the outdated beer. That I GOTTA see.* :lol


I chickened out and didnt return it. My husband is drinking one of the Black Lagers right now. He says it tastes fine. :stu Good thing. He now owns the entire six pack!


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

meh. it's just beer. It won't kill you. 

I'll have any expired beer, just as long as it's not warm or flat. I remember, after a house party, one of the kegs wasn't finished, so we kept it around for a couple of weeks in the house. Then, one of our friends had a get together at his house and we brought the 2-week keg over. It didn't taste all that great, but it was still beer. And after 4-5 glasses, you don't really notice what you're drinking anyway.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

beer expires?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nah ! .........quite simply.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wouldn't drink expired anything.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I have drank oxidized wine a few times, which is disgusting. I actually was not aware that beer in cans and bottles could go bad unopened. I will look out for that the next time I buy beer.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Polar said:


> I wouldn't drink expired anything.


:ditto


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't care about the expiration dates on any drink that isn't related to milk.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

I probably would.


----------

